# which arrow rest for flu flu arrows?



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

want to get into bird hunting with a bow but dont know what i need


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

flu flu's A low pondage recurve/long bow and shoot off the shelf with mole skin. and lots of practice. with a little practice it is very doable.

good luck.

I cant wait to see pic's of your first kill.


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

i shoot a compound so what do i need then?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id shoot a recurve/longbow. You can snap shoot a traditional rig, cant really do that with a compound. Most bird shots are quick shots, the traditional rig outperforms for snap shots.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've used just a flipper style rest with the compound but honestly a recurve or longbow works much better for the reasons explained. My old round wheel compound with less letoff seemed to work better than my current setup for this task. Forget about 60#-70#. If your gonna use a compound get it down to #45-#50 so you can get as close to snapshooting as you can. And forget abouit sights. There just isn't enough time.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Compounds (other than dedicated finger shooter bows like the Reflex Caribou) simply aren't designed for finger shooting or shooting flu-flu's.

Bird shooting/flu-flu's is a quick reaction proposition, which pretty much rules out releases. About the only release type compound rest I can think of that would work with Flu Flus is a drop away.

Short bows are the current fad, and I can assure you from experience finger shooting a compound bow shorter than 36" axle to axle is darn near impossible. I think it's a safe bet that if you own a bow other than a Caribou made in the last 10 years, it's probably somewhere in the 30"-34" ATA length range and made specifically to be shot sights & release.

Probably your best bet if you are going to try this with a compound is to find a centerest Flipper. That's what I use on my Bou' and it works great. No rest I'm aware of will accomodate the different paradoxes produced by finger and release shooting.

With all my recurves I use T-300 rests 1/2" above the shelf. The arrow's paradox when finger shooting is away from the bow, so these type of rests give super clearance for what ever type arrow I choose to shoot.

You can pick up a recurve like a Chek-Mate Falcon or Samick Volcano for around $250 new. Ebay or Tradgang is a great place to find a used bow to get started in Trad w/o dropping a lot of cash.

When switching or starting Trad for the compound world, we trad guys recommend starting at least 10# lighter draw weight than you shoot with your compound. All my recurves are 50#-55# at my 28.5" draw, my coumpounds are set at 60#-63#...


----------

